# Can't update PS CS5



## once2work (May 18, 2014)

After reinstall my Design Premium due to unstable and can't save as PDF for press output. After install overwrite the software thereafter have update several times, it always pops out the above window and ask to quite. Any of my setup wrong it caused.

Need advice and Thank you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 19, 2014)

Adobe had some server problems a day or two ago. Is it working now?


----------



## once2work (May 20, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Adobe had some server problems a day or two ago. Is it working now?


Victoria, thank you so much for your answer, other than the Adobe server problem, I found out because of the 10.9.3 security setup need to tick "anywhere" to install the Adobe update, Adobe update is not a approve update by the App Store that's why it can't update through App Store.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 20, 2014)

Ah, thanks for updating us with that one.  I always have mine set to App Store & Identified Developers so I haven't run into that.


----------

